# Very Classy Houston Wedding



## TheoGraphics (Aug 29, 2012)

From a recent wedding here in Houston at the Bell Tower on 34th street. Super classy!


You can see the rest of the photos on my blog posting: *[url]http://theo-graphics.com/blog/belltoweron34th/*[/URL]
1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




12




13




14




15




16




17




18




19




20




21


----------



## tirediron (Aug 29, 2012)

Love the use of the window light in the bride shots.  Nice set.


----------



## TheoGraphics (Aug 29, 2012)

thanks! can't ever beat natural light, IMO.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 29, 2012)

TheoGraphics said:


> thanks! can't ever beat natural light, IMO.


Perhaps, but on lots of occasions you can help it some!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 31, 2012)

19 FTW. very nice. 

I like the last shot for 21 too.


----------



## PrestonS (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice set!


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 1, 2012)

Too many photos for me to really look over in detail, but at a quick glance they look very nice.  loved the ring shots, and the bride in front of the double doors..loved the lighting in that one!


----------



## Jaemie (Sep 1, 2012)

Overall, very nice! The only odd thing I noticed is the background door/under-door-light in 6, 7, and 8.


----------



## Haya.H (Sep 1, 2012)

love, love, love number 19!


----------



## Tee (Sep 1, 2012)

#19 for the win but all are great.  Very nicely done, Theo.  P.S. have you always been based in Houston?  For some reason I thought you were in New England.


----------



## TheoGraphics (Sep 2, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> Overall, very nice! The only odd thing I noticed is the background door/under-door-light in 6, 7, and 8.





Haya.H said:


> love, love, love number 19!



Thanks y'all!



Tee said:


> #19 for the win but all are great.  Very nicely done, Theo.  P.S. have you always been based in Houston?  For some reason I thought you were in New England.



Nope, I've always been based out of Houston! I'm currently in Provincetown, Mass which is a funny coincidence, though, haha.


----------



## mommyof4qteez (Sep 3, 2012)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 3, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## MDaniels952 (Sep 26, 2012)

Fantastic! Love #19. Great idea!


----------



## mommyphotog (Sep 26, 2012)

#19 Was ahhhhmazing!!! Very good set!


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Sep 26, 2012)

Great set...and 19 is the clear winner.  You just blew my mind man...


----------



## Tbini87 (Sep 26, 2012)

Very well done. The first few of the venue outside didn't do much for me but I guess it set the scene for the viewer. Some of the indoor detail shots seemed redundant (the stair shot, etc). The bridal shots came out very nicely. Good job!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 26, 2012)

Good work overall. I'd scrap the top picture of #12. It literally made me pause scrolling and search for a subject, and I have yet to find one. Not par with the rest of this work.


----------



## TheoGraphics (Sep 27, 2012)

Tbini87 said:


> Very well done. The first few of the venue outside didn't do much for me but I guess it set the scene for the viewer. Some of the indoor detail shots seemed redundant (the stair shot, etc). The bridal shots came out very nicely. Good job!





Rotanimod said:


> Good work overall. I'd scrap the top picture of #12. It literally made me pause scrolling and search for a subject, and I have yet to find one. Not par with the rest of this work.




thanks for y'alls CC!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 27, 2012)

Very good!


----------



## Slon99 (Sep 28, 2012)

mommyphotog said:


> #19 Was ahhhhmazing!!! Very good set!



Agree, Awesome job, and there are no words for #19...LOVE:heart: it!


----------

